# 2013 Fall Shop Made Handtool Swap - Please Vote



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Jordan has set up a poll for the next swap and will be leading the swap. I thought I would post the info here so people not following the Handplane Swap post would be able to see it and vote. Voting is now closed. Final Results are below.










http://www.pollshack.com/poll/result/527096d3db293c4b2d000138


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Wayne

Vote count up to 24 after I just voted


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Already voted, but good call on starting a new thread for it


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

I voted too. Looks like there's pretty equal enthusiasm for measuring/marking tools and grease pots.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

For those of you who may not know what a scratch stock is…

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scratch_stock

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

https://www.google.com/search?q=scratch+stock&client=firefox-a&hs=Eau&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=VS9xUo72DuiWiQK8u4GwDA&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=890


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Have to lobby for the underdog.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Voted

Thanks Jordan and Wayne!


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Lets end this poll next Wednesday..

Sound good?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Current standings


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

What it's a grease pot?
What I picture is a fixture that is used in auto repair that is a pair of cones with a grease zerk that fills wheel bearings with grease.
Can't see that being useful in woodworking…

+ wasn't a marking tool swap just before the plane swap?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is a post from Mads on Grease Pots. They are used to hold lubricant for planes, saws, etc.

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18541


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

I still like the idea of a bit brace. Kinda like this one by Derek Cohen:



Lots of options for other designs too… but this won't be the last swap so I will go with the general consensus.

Cheers,


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Hmm, tempting, but I'll have to skip this swap because this woodworker's shop & project time will be put on hold until the end of hunting season.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

How about a table saw swap? I'll send you my craftsman table saw for one of your powermatics or something? Just kidding. I'll be watching because if I make a measuring tool for any of you, the leaning tower of pisa will be the end result


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Another snapshot. Vote, Vote, Vote….


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool cool love the enthusiasm guys. Yes we did marking gauges but this is a broader category you could make a square or a plumb bob and get a marking knife or dovetail angle marker.


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

What do you guys think about screw-drivers? You can buy a set real cheap, and then take out the good bits and either turn or rasp out new handles, pretty simple and useful project.

squares is my other suggestion, there is a huge variety of try squares, bigger carpenters squares like the one chris schwarz uses practically as a logo, dovetail markers could probably be considered squares, and adjustable bevels too.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Voted. Hopefully I'll be able to participate in this one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would think the squares would fit under the measure and marking category Wally.

Hope so jmartel.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

While we are discussing this, I would request a due date beyond Christmas. I may have a move coming up and would like to participate, but it depends on the due date. I also like the idea of being able to gracefully drop out if something comes up, like what Don did with the plane swap.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im torn. Scratch stock is a great idea. I've been meaning to pick one up and do my own. On the other hand, a sliding bevel or a shooting board would be killer as well. I'm kind of at scratch stock and other.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

I was thinking end of January for the due date? What do you guys think?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

End of January sounds reasonable. The holidays are going to be busy for everyone.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I'd opt for the end of February. A little more wiggle room.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Another update. Either the end of January or February works for me. I am easy. I saw another good idea. Shop made saws. Think Frame Saws and Bow Saws.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh man….it's looking like try squares so far


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

If it turns out to be layout/measurement/marking tools and since that is a pretty broad spectrum I think we should keep it random on what you get and send rather than submitting requests.

I'm pretty sure everyone here would enjoy use and appreciate anything that would fall into this category..

Thoughts?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That works for me Jordan (definitely the way I'd want to do it if I were in your shoes!).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This morning's update.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Broad Spectrum would be best I think. It would really allow for creativity.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea.. this category is so broad.. someone could request a Square Awl and nobody even make one hehe..

So I think, Unless their are a lot of objections this one will be random.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Square Awl? You read my mind.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Not saying I care, but I'm just going to throw this one out there…

We'd been keeping the swaps more specific in the past, so that we can have more(quantity) different swaps. We had talked about a "measuring or marking tool" swap before, but then went with a "marking knife" and then a "marking gauge" swap, as we got 2 swaps out of essentially the same area.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I had to bow out of the last swap due to time constraints. I hope to be able to participate in this one. I am game for just about anything but the measuring and marking tools sounds fun and I already have a few ideas 

And I like the idea of it being random. I think that is what the spirit of the swaps is about. Handing over something and getting something surprising in return. Requesting a certain item is akin to requesting a gift receipt on Christmas morning after opening the gift (to me at least).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried with the scratch stock Mos. lol


----------



## kiyoshigawa (Aug 30, 2013)

I am excited for this, as I feel that I finally have assembled enough skills/shop to participate instead of watching from the sidelines. Regardless of the voting results, I look forward to making the best *whatever* I can. This website has been invaluable to me in learning to work with wood, so I hope that I can give back to the community by making cool *whatevers* for this swap.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Measuring and Marking broad spectrum grab bag approach works for me.

Send what you make, take what you get.

Measuring and Marking tools are like clamps, you can't have too many.

Grease Pot, Shop made saws, Scratch Stock swaps, all great ideas.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Mid day update.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Landslide? Possibly?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I voted too. I was a bit hesitant to cast a vote, not knowing whether I could commit to participating. FYI, my vote didn't alter the pattern of votes . . .


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

@Wally, the downside is that you end up with a cheap screwdriver with a nice handle. I made one in the past but it was a screwdriver that had already lost it's handle. Just make sure to use a really hard/strong wood and secure the driver well to the wood because screwdriver handles have to resist a lot of torque. For those reasons I feel a screwdriver swap would be a bad idea.

58 people voted, probably won't be that many in the swap.

Looks like Chrome is winning.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I agree with what was posted earlier, I think it needs to be a little more specific if it does end up going the marking/measure route.

ex. I don't want to invest $20 and 5 hrs into a what I made and have my recipient invest $50 and 30hrs into what they sent out or visa-versa. Know what I mean.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

True but that can happen regardless of what we are swapping.
A hand plane or marking gauge can be as simple or elaborate as one decides..
And I think most of us understand that to a point.

Putting a dollar limit might help a little like Brandon did on the marking gauge swap
Also going to write up a list of acceptable tools in that category then let everyone pitch in and help add to or trim down the list.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Evening Update.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

voted! Looking forward to participating in whatever it ends up being.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This morning's status update. Please vote if you have not. Thanks.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Layout and marking


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

in case you were wondering about the previous swaps. (add if I missed any)

Plane swap

Marking gauge

Mallet swap

What did I miss?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Marking knife/awl was one too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Marking knife swap.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Morning update.










Please vote if you have not already voted.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

I voted.

I also would like some more Caunucks to take up the challange. For me shipping to and from the US is a long time and cost.

Feb is good for me as I am still out of town working.

Some one on the handplane swap offered to do a quick method of etching. Did I miss something?

What about etching/coloring brass? any ideas.

As this out of town job is to going on to long. I almost put my hand up for host. But having almost 0 internet access 5 days a week. Nope.

So I will boldly stick my foot out and host the next swap. So put a list of suggestions for spring swap in a safe spot.

All those folks who are sitting on the sidelines, thinking they can't make a tool. Well step up, test your skills, ask questions and have fun. My dear wife is as caught up in this, and a couple buddies think this is a great internet thing.

The marking gauge Bondo made for me is a great user. Jordan's plane is going to do some trim work in a week or so.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Pretty excited about this swap tbh. So excited in fact that I have already started some preliminary steps towards a few measuring/marking/layout tools (judging by the voting lol ).

Gonna be fun. Stoked about the grab bag nature of that category.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Cool LakeLover, next swap master! Great that your wife is into the tools swaps as well.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We've done marking tools twice already. Could we narrow it down to exclude knives and marking gauges?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree with Rick. I'd like to narrow it down to Squares and Bevels, or something like that, since we have done two rounds of marking implements in the past. Just my .02


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Candy I have the best wife any man could ask for. She excells at ripping plywood with me and is my go to design critic.

She never gives me the evil eye for buying tools. and is not annoyed at stopping at garage sales looking for old iron.

I am working on a clay oven for her. and got her an old wood burning kitchen stove for our summer kitchen.

She like to cook, I like to eat. She likes wood items and I like to make them. Yes her friends a jealous.


----------



## customlogo10 (Aug 28, 2013)

good


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Since two people+ spoke out against the marking part is everyone ok to exclude these?
and just stick to Layout and Measurement?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I down with that. Whatever is decided I'm excited about. I had to pull out of the last swap due to time restrictions and am itching to get going with the next swap!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You probably want to start a new thread and work the rules of the swap once you close the survey. I will follow the crowd. My scratch stock idea got thumped. lol


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Layout & Measurement works for me.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

That sounds good to me too, although the jury is still out about whether I'll be able to participate in this one. I want to, I just don't get a lot of shop time, and I don't want to commit to something that I can't follow through on.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Latest update.










Please vote if you have not already voted.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

just voted. I'd like to make some marking knives. I have been meaning to undertake blade making, what with all the old saw blades laying around.

But a mallet swap would be my top choice


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Are winding sticks considering measuring tools?

Looks like I may need to remove some twist from my saw bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

(also a scratch stock 'loser,' Wayne.)

I'd say winding sticks are measuring tools, certainly. Good suggestion. That said, it's not my rodeo.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww come on Smitty.. Step outside your comfort zone (unless you are hiding in there from bhog.)


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

*LakeLover,*

About the etching, bobasaurus did some etching on his plane iron for the swap (see pic #6), so he'd be the guy to ask.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

I will create a new Thread on Wednesday.

Looks like the Majority are cool with just measurement and Layout.

I would consider a nice pair of winding sticks to fall into that category.

If you have any items/tools to suggest that you think would fall into those two categories please post them as I will be making a list.

Can't wait! I want to see someone bust out some crazy ebony and brass dividers on this swap.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

In my opinion, since Jordan stepped up to take the lead, he reserves the right to break any ties, add any rules. Limit any suggestions, basically be the boss. I am sure it isn't all fun and games to be the swap master, so whatever he thinks is best…I am good with. To me, the best part is actually giving the thing away. So I will be in, no matter what is selected. If it is a swap that covers some of the previous swaps, it is an opportunity to improve on my first efforts. These are just fun projects that bring the group together, and give us further reason to shoot the breeze.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't wait! I want to see someone bust out some crazy ebony and brass dividers on this swap.

Hmm.. sounds like a possibility ;-)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually I had been thinking of organizing a Christmas ornament swap. I think it would draw in folks who aren't into tool swaps.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

This is my first swap, so I'm sure I'm low man on the totem pole…but I think having all three categories might be good…make it more of a grab bag.

I'm excited either way though, and looking forward to getting to participate.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok lets just say we are including the marking tools for now.
Here is a list of possible tools that fall into these categories.
If you notice something missing please share it with us.

-Measrurement And Layout tools-
Dovetail Markers
Squares (fixed/framing squares)
Rulers
Try Squares
Winding Sticks
Plumb Bob
Calipers (inside/outside)
Dividers
Bevel Gauge (sliding or pivot)
Miter Squares
Center Finders
Levels
Combination Squares
Saddle Squares
Miter Saddle
Protractors
French Curve
Compass (pencil)
Beam Compass
Folding Rulers
Curve Drawing Bows
setup blocks
Depth Gauge (sliding)

-Marking Tools-
Awl
Marking Knifes
Punches
Marking Gauge (mortise or single cutter)

Also something for the the Lumberjocks that turn you can include a pencil and or pen with a ruler/square etc etc.

Rules will be coming soon..

Items in question
Honing Guides
Saw Guides
Dowel Jig (Self Centering/Adjustable)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a thought… I see both sides of the marking item debate. Why don't we include those as optional extras. I.E. in order to swap a marking knife it must be a bonus item along side a tri-square or something.


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking at that list, I am with Rick and Mos… I think it would be good to neck down the list a little.

There are at least 4 future swap topics that could be gathered from this list: Compass/Dividers/Calipers; Squares (try, combination, saddle, miter); Marking Aides (dovetail markers, bevel gauge, depth gauge, French curve, curve drawing bows, center finder); and Tool Guides (honing guide, saw guide, doweling jig). Not to mention 2 we have already done (but can definitely be done again): Marking knives/awls and Marking Gauges (which both proved to have plenty of variety within these topics).

I will not argue with the final ruling, but I would suggest that many people join or avoid these swaps based on what is being swapped. If they do not need, do not use, or do not desire to build what the tool is, then they wait for the next one. I would prefer to make a tool that someone is going to wind up using instead of sending them something I make that is very useful to me, but completely useless to them (i.e. a honing guide when they own a Veritas Mk II). With the "grab bag" approach, this is very likely to happen to many of the swappers… just my 2 pennies.

Cheers,


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I like airframer's idea on the bonus.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I'm in the camp of narrowing the list down. One reason the plane swap was so good, in my opinion, was there was a place to go (Swap the Knowledge thread) to ask questions and learn about the tool being made. Just reading the thread I learned about plane making. I'd be concerned that a swap so diverse would potentially leave huge gaps in the 'making of' tips for whatever tool. You may say that anyone is free to ask questions and that is true. Sometimes I learn from someone else's question that never would have occurred to me to ask.
My two cents. Looking forward to whatever is decided.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the bonus Idea..

Let's Swap !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hope no one minds me crossposting but I made a thread to check interest in a holiday ornament swap.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54664

For this swap I have something in mind already depending on how the final categories shake out.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I agree with Candy and andy, it should be narrowed down a bit.

If we end up with several items then you sort-of have to build in a way for people to request or decline certain items. I would hate to make something for someone that they can't use or get something that someone worked hard on that I can't use.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, the other swaps were specific because you want to leave things for future swaps. There are things on that list that I'm not even sure what they are, other things I have in stacks, and a few things that I don't believe are really appropriate for a swap. First I would exclude what we've already done, (knives and marking gauge), then pick something cool like caliper/divider/compass or levels.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

In the interest of people getting something they need/want/will use, just throwing out the idea of registering for whatever you're interested in receiving, and people can pick what they want to make, then assuming the swap is random (never been involved in one yet), they would get someone from those who registered for that item. Make sense? Just a thought

Rick, I love the Ornament swap idea.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Down for whatever. I see about 10 things on that list I would love to make. Just waiting ont he word of what we are making so I can get to work 

(that said I am really hoping for dividers to be included lol  )


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

^^^ would love to get dividers from you ..


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

What about winding sticks?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

@palaswood, come over and sign up.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54664


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to group some of the smaller simpler items in the extra category and split the others up into a few different categories, so we can request a category and and build something from a specific category.

I appreciate all the input. I will try and make this as fun as possible. I know this swap is a little different than the previous ones But i'm excited to see what everyone turns out.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

How about adding kerf marker?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That will be interesting Jordan. Thanks for taking on such an ambitious project.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Never used a kerf marker.. Any kerf marker experts in the house?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

May I play too?
Please note that this is my first post with only two days of membership on LJ's.
Also note that I am guessing that a vote is different than a commitment to participate.
I'm guessing that after the vote there will be a full set of rules and deadlines published to guide me.

measuring and marking tool.

upchuck


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

It's Wednesday! What are we swapping? Huh? Huh? I am literally chomping at the bit to get something started.. just need to know what to start lol ( t had much shop time lately and needs to build something lol )


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Welcome to Lumberjoicks upchuck! Yes, vote first then after the tool is determined you sign up. 
Eric, It's been Wednesday for over 10 hours (where I am, anyway). What took you so long to ask? And more importantly, what's taking Jordan so long to answer!? :-b


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

It is Officially Measurement & Layout Tools Guys with a bonus of marking tools on the side ><

Here is the new thread I will add the rules tonight so everyone can get started!

Glad to have you aboard upchuck and welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54712

BUMP. The Rules have been posted for the next swap, guys and gals.

I tried to please as many people as i could with these rules..

Have fun, Make saw dust…….


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Voting closed yesterday (11/5/3013). Final Results posted below.


----------

